
Perth's first ocean rubbish bin is sucking plenty of plastic out of the sea - classichasclass
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-02-17/perth-seabin-invention-sucking-cigarettes-and-plastic-from-ocean/10800792
======
celias
Reminds me of Mr Trash Wheel in Baltimore's Inner Harbor
[https://www.baltimorewaterfront.com/healthy-harbor/water-
whe...](https://www.baltimorewaterfront.com/healthy-harbor/water-wheel/)

